# The Mummy reorchestrated!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey people, here is one of my first musics I´ve produced when QLSO was recently released...I decided to reorchestrate it using better technologies...go to http://pacificocean.com.br/eng/index.htm and scroll down the list, it´s one of the lasts called "The Mummy - Inside the pyramid"!!!

Lybraries: QLSO, Synful, WIVI, VOTA, True Strike!!!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on...someone say something!!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds nice... Nice mix as well. You capture the mood very well, both in terms of power, arrangement and scale... it sounds very mummy like. 

The only critique I have is the initial string run, and the later woodwind runs - the achilles heal of most samples.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 17, 2008)

FINALLY SOMEONE :o !!!

You are my winner today Christian...which runs do you mean???The violins trill???


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 17, 2008)

The very first part of the track... strings (mainly Cello?) scale upwars until the horns take over... Then a few bars in there are some woodwinds playing some runs supporting the melody.

ps: What did I win? :mrgreen:


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 17, 2008)

Hum, I see...I took care about these cellos using legato script...this is the first music I ever used scripts...I still messing around with it!!!
Regarding the wood, yes, it´s better to change the library!!!

I´l be sending to you two cents via PayPal due to your two cents here...sounds fine :wink: ???

Thanks!!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 17, 2008)

:D

Ok. Well that explains it... legato scripts mostly don't do it for me. Some really like it, and I guess it's better than nothing. But to me it still sounds fake, just a different fake


----------



## Tag (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice sound. The mix is great, too. I wonder how you all get this cool mix with orchestra sounds.... my mixes are often overdriven, or they're too low in volume.

At least there's just one thing: The horn staccatos (or something else) sounded a bit "sampled" and unathentic in the last part of this track. But nevertheless, the strings after this short part where awesome. Great job. 


Manu


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 18, 2008)

Tag @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> Very nice sound. The mix is great, too. I wonder how you all get this cool mix with orchestra sounds.... my mixes are often overdriven, or they're too low in volume.
> 
> At least there's just one thing: The horn staccatos (or something else) sounded a bit "sampled" and unathentic in the last part of this track. But nevertheless, the strings after this short part where awesome. Great job.
> 
> ...


It´s interesting you are saying about my mix...usually what I hear is that my mixing is lower than the standard required for the market!!!
Hey Tag, there´s no horn staccatos in this music :? ...maybe you are talking about the strings!?!?


----------



## Tag (Jun 18, 2008)

To the staccato: maybe my ears made a fault... it's nearly the ending, before the high stinrgs starts to play. But I think it was a brass or some woodwinds.


----------



## Shantar (Jun 18, 2008)

For some reason it is difficult to listen to your songs. The audio-streaming from your site is not very good, (pops and clipping all the time) and I have a fairly stable and fast internet-connection. Maybe others are experiencing similar problems?

And now about the song: I like the themes in "The mummy"-song. The orchestration is not as impressive as some of your other songs though, but the themes are good. A few places you could have reconsidered your choice of samples or their respective volume but it is difficult to be more specific now when I can´t see the seconds/minutes-counter in the audioplayer on your site. Especially one place (I think within the first minute of the song) there´s a slur in the cellos that is too upfront in the mix imho. This is my first impression though. However, after listening to it for the third time I start to notice other elements in the mix that draws attention away from some of the things I heard the first time and I had to concentrate more to find those "definitely sounds-like-samples-parts", when listening for the second and third time.

Thanks for sharing. I´ve always appreciated listening to your music.

Chris


----------



## musicpete (Jun 18, 2008)

Shantar @ 18.6.2008 said:


> For some reason it is difficult to listen to your songs. The audio-streaming from your site is not very good, (pops and clipping all the time) and I have a fairly stable and fast internet-connection. Maybe others are experiencing similar problems?



I have those problems on most sites with flash players. But you are right: It's especially bad on that one!

Recently I got used to routinely download the mp3 from inside the flash player to listen offline. No cracks and pops. :lol: Try the Orbit Downloader, it will let you do that.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 18, 2008)

Iha no probs with the streaming.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 19, 2008)

I actually could not find the piece. I did not think to look in portfolios, as I did not care to see your stock options or resume at this time. 

I did however go in there eventually!!!

Much of the ensemble stuff sounds great and I like the writing overall. The only real issues I had were when instruments were left alone as some of the solo stuff or strings only were a little sample sounding. 

Basically Very Nice!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 19, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> I actually could not find the piece. I did not think to look in portfolios, as I did not care to see your stock options or resume at this time.
> 
> I did however go in there eventually!!!
> 
> ...


I don´t get it...if you couldn´t find the piece which one are you talking about :? ???


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 19, 2008)

I did eventually find the piece...in the U.S. we consider portfolios as places to keep stocks and bonds and similar financial stuff...itòcÝ   |Ø


----------



## bryla (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Leo!

I see you also did demos for Synful, and your work sounds good!

How do you go about working with DFE in Synful while keeping sync with other libraries and/or video?

I'm playing around with the demo right now

Best, 
thomas


----------



## ENW (Aug 31, 2008)

Leandro,

Music sounds great. There were a few glitches early on but the piece eventually loaded & played smoothly.

May I suggest that you have the text on your web-site made LARGER?

It's hard for old guys like me to see such small writing


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 19, 2009)

Hum, I think the thread died without me seeing these last tow messages...sorry for that!!!
Thomas, Synful DFE is not that hard to use...once you are your orchestration done just sequence it without DFE...than, turn it on and record each Synful instrument separately...the audio will be one second late than...sinc it one second earlyer in the track!!!
ENW, I´m afraid the size of the text can´t be changed...I´d need to pay a webdesigner for doing that!!!


----------

